#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Ιστότοποι για θέματα ενέργειας και ΑΠΕ

## george66

www.energypoint.gr (τεχνικό περιοδικό ενέργειας)
www.energia.gr               -//-
www.ecotec.gr 
www.econews.gr
www.spitia.gr       βιοκλιματική αρκιτεκτονική
www.s-ol-ar.gr Σύλλογος Ολιστικής Αρχιτεκτονικής και οικολογικής Δόμησης

----------


## Efpalinos

Γενικά σε θέματα ενέργειας δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πηγές στα Ελληνικά και στα ΜΜΕ υπάρχει ελλιπής ενημέρωση & παραπληροφόρηση. Το ενεργειακό πρέπει να μας απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα σαν πολίτες του κόσμου και σαν μηχανικούς γιατί έχει άμεσες και πολλαπλές επιπτωσεις στο κλάδο μας. Παραθέτω μερικές από τις ποιο ενδιαφέρουσες ιστοσελίδες που έχω βρει κατά καιρούς:

http://www.theoildrum.com/    - "Τελος εποχής Πετρελαίου" ("Peak Oil")
http://www.peakoil.net/          - ASPO (Association for the Study of Peak Oil & Gas)
http://www.drydipstick.com/          - A Peak Oil Metadirectory
http://peakoil.com/                       - Peak Oil News & Message Boards
http://www.wolfatthedoor.org.uk/   - The Beginner's Guide to Peak Oil

----------


## sundance

http://www.aenaon.net/gr/

----------


## Xάρης

www.ecodomisi.grwww.inhabitat.comwww.treehugger.com

----------


## kambog

www.infraredpower.gr

----------

